# Can Anyone Identify This Led Watch Please.



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Greeting from a wet South Wales chaps. Is anyone able to identify the make of this LED watch for me please. I've owned it now for about two years but have had no luck finding the make or manufacturer. As you can see there are identical symbols on the clasp and rear watch case. (Sorry about the second dodgy photo)


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Suggest you may want to try asking your question here: http://www.dwf.nu/index.php ....

a very helpful and knowledgeable crowd - especially about obscure vintage LED's. :thumbsup:


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Suggest you may want to try asking your question here: http://www.dwf.nu/index.php ....
> 
> a very helpful and knowledgeable crowd - especially about obscure vintage LED's. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the advice SEIKO7A38Fan. Signed up and got an identity straight away. Cheers :cheers:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Tell us then Streety....  ??

Mike


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

DOH. Its a Data Time. Produced in Japan late 1970's. Prone to battery corrosion (something to do with no rubber sealant on circuitry) but this one is fine. :thumbsup:


----------

